# Coopers Grand Adventure from the Shelter



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a pic of my new golden. His name is Cooper, he's 11 months old. I got him from my local shelter. Apprently someone gave him up because he was "way too hyper" I think the person just confued a lovey dog with hyper. He is totally sweet, and loving. He has only been in my home for 3 days and i am 100% in love with him. 

On a walk today he tried to defend me from a stray dog. Up until then i had never heard him bark...and he flipped out trying to defend me... i was so moved. Anyway here is the pic. i have more then there all sideways lol :doh:


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a beauty! I know he has landed in the right place. Sounds like you both win.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

I am so HAPPY FOR YOU AND COOPER!!

He is gorgeous!

I know you both will be very Happy!!!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! He looks like a real sweetheart!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome! Congrats on your new addition! Cooper is a doll!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

He looks so sweet! Lucky you, lucky him!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Cooper is Beautiful! :smooch: I am so happy he has found you, and now has a forever home. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a good looking boy. He is such a lovely blonde.
My shelter dog "Copper" also likes that chest rub - better than anything.
sounds like you two were made for each other. 
It is amazing what "trash" some people will throw away.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to you both! 

I'm now working on re-conditioning my six year old Golden when it comes to "strange" dogs and his new reaction.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

It really amazes me how someone can give up such an amazing dog. He loves everyone and everything. Thats why it made me feel so loved when he got angry at that other dog today. He has never barked at another dog, he normally loves other dogs. I think hes scared of being left again. He climbs all over me for awhile when i get home, then relaxes with me on the couch.

He needs some training, his old owner didnt do much with him, but hes really smart. So we will be learning together.

EDIT: Added some new pics


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

he is so handsome and sweet, how could someone give up on a dog just like that ?!?!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's handsome and I wish you many happy years together!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's quite the looker - from his lovely butt feathers to that cute face.

You two will have a lot of fun learning together. It sounds like you two are a really good fit.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

I just hope he starts to eat better, hes pretty thin. He has had a rough life thus far. But hes got lotsa food now!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is beautiful, I am so happy for you both. He certainly landed in the lap of love. 

Thank you for adopting!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hi and welcome! he is so handsome! Bless you for rescuing him, you are so lucky to have each other!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He might still be a little excited about his new life to pay attention to his food.
Hopefully he will settle in and just sit back and enjoy the good life now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just adorable. Thank you for rescuing Cooper from the shelter, I am sure that he is so happy to be in his furever home. Congratulations on your new buddy and I know you will have many many happy years together.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

He looks delightful - and must be smart to have found you! May this be the beginning of a long, long, love affair between the 2 of you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the addition of Cooper to your life. I'm sure you two will have a blast together.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you all for the well wishes!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Cooper is gorgeous! Sounds like obedience class will give you both an opportunity for bonding; strongly recommended. (You might also want to teach him that the remote is NOT a chew toy!) He certainly has the right instincts. Where are you located?


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Im in Kansas. He loves to chew on his tennis balls.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cooper is a doll-baby! Thanks for rescuing him--one person's "trash" is another's treasure and I think you hit the mother lode!

My DH and I marvel every day over our Summer. When I called to inquire about how Summer was doing (she had given birth to puppies 7 weeks previously and was only 1 year old and looked awfully thin) her previous owner asked me did I know anybody who wanted her--took me less than 5 minutes to walk over and pick her up. She is my heart dog and I wouldn't give anything in the world for her--definitely my treasure!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! You will be a fantastic dad and Cooper if very handsome!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations! Cooper is such a cutie. Thank you for rescuing him. Can't wait to see lots of pictures as he grows.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Gonna add some high rez shots i took today. He cuddles with his tennis balls like there teddy bears. He cant sleep without them! Its so adorable.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like Cooper KNOWS he found his forever home. Congratulations and keep us up to date.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think that last pic says it all - "I'm happy and I'm home!!!!"


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Amen! He's beautiful and looks SO happy!



jealous1 said:


> I think that last pic says it all - "I'm happy and I'm home!!!!"


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love his smiley face - and looks like he has got his 4 paws very firmly in your heart already. Good Luck to you both


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, he looks like a real sweetheart!!! Looks like he likes you quite a bit too!!


----------



## westy258 (Jul 1, 2009)

What a handsome boy! Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cooper is just gorgeous, he has a good life now thanks to you. I love the pictures!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He is NOT spoiled, he is NOT spoiled!

It is great to see him settling in so well! he sure is a beauty! I am so glad he found such a caring daddy!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

He's a great looking dog and congrats to both of you. I'm sure you're already at the stage where you look at him and think "how'd I ever get along without this dog?". I really believe in the case of a rescue the dog ends up in a better place and knows it. Wishing you both many happy years together.




jealous1 said:


> Cooper is a doll-baby! Thanks for rescuing him--one person's "trash" is another's treasure and I think you hit the mother lode!
> 
> My DH and I marvel every day over our Summer. When I called to inquire about how Summer was doing (she had given birth to puppies 7 weeks previously and was only 1 year old and looked awfully thin) her previous owner asked me did I know anybody who wanted her--took me less than 5 minutes to walk over and pick her up. She is my heart dog and I wouldn't give anything in the world for her--definitely my treasure!


Great story.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

New pic! hes getting stronger by the day!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! What a handsome boy. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Cooper is such a handsome boy. I always find it hard to believe the dogs that some people give up. Laziness I suspect!

LOL I see Cooper is already a remote hog...:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks so happy and comfortable knowing he has his furever home. Good looking boy you have.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Cooper for finding one another! He looks so pleased in his new home. One word of caution: chewing on tennis balls is like chewing on Brillo pads and can wear their teeth down if allowed to do it a lot. You might want to substitute Nylabones or raw marrow bones for the chewing, much better for their teeth


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

I got him a Kong that he loves. Im going to get him more stuff to chew on very soon. He likes to nibble on random things sometimes. 

On a side note. Today is Coopers birthday, as best i can figure. Hes 1 year old today! I let him sleep with me last night to see how he did, and he was a angel. So i guess that means i wont be crateing him at night anymore!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Coopers Daddy said:


> On a side note. Today is Coopers birthday, as best i can figure. Hes 1 year old today! I let him sleep with me last night to see how he did, and he was a angel. So i guess that means i wont be crateing him at night anymore!



Yay!!  I'm sure you'll both love those nighttime cuddles!


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats to you and Cooper! He sounds like a gem and I really cant believe someone gave him up. But he is so lucky to have found you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! He looks like he's always been there!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Coopers Daddy said:


> On a side note. Today is Coopers birthday, as best i can figure. Hes 1 year old today! I let him sleep with me last night to see how he did, and he was a angel. So i guess that means i wont be crateing him at night anymore!


i'm very happy for you both. 

one thing i can add for you - the first night we let Faith sleep out of the crate she was an angel. night two, she started getting wiggly, and from night three on she's been a pain in the butt. :curtain:

i wouldn't trade it for the world, but there are def. nights i'd love for her to not stomp all over me trying to find a good spot for herself. :bowl:


----------

